# Βρετανικά τοπωνύμια



## nickel (Jun 8, 2011)

Άντε να φτιάξουμε ένα νήμα για τους συγκεκριμένους πονοκεφάλους. Μας πονοκεφαλιάζουν τα βρετανικά τοπωνύμια για δύο κυρίως λόγους: (α) γιατί συχνά άλλο βλέπεις και άλλο λες (νομίζω ότι το πιο διαδεδομένο είναι το Leicester - Λέστερ, αλλά δυστυχώς είναι ένα από πολλά) και (β) γιατί ο καθένας μεταγράφει όπως του κατέβει: _Μπίρμιγχαμ_ επειδή έτσι το μετέγραφαν παλιά, _Μπέρμινχαμ_ ή _Μπέρμιγχαμ_ σήμερα. _Βρετανία_ ή _Βρεταννία_; _Καίμπριτζ_, _Κέμπριτζ_ ή _Κέιμπριτζ_; 

Ο Οδηγός της ΕΕ δίνει αυτά εδώ τα λίγα:

Ενδεικτικός κατάλογος: Λονδίνο, Μπέρμιγχαμ, Λίβερπουλ, Μάντσεστερ, Γλασκόβη, Εδιμβούργο, Μπρίστολ, Κάρντιφ, Νότιγχαμ, Λέστερ, Νιουκάσλ, Μπράιτον, Πόρτσμουθ, Πλίμουθ, Σουόνσι, Σαουθάμπτον, Αμπερντίν, Λάνκαστερ, Οξφόρδη, Κέμπριτζ, Νόριτς, Κάντερμπερι κ.λπ.

Η δική μας προσέγγιση προτείνω να εξακολουθήσει να είναι ανεκτική, να δίνει τους διαφορετικούς τύπους που κυκλοφορούν, αρκεί να μου επιτρέπεται να βάζω μπροστά τον απλοποιημένο.

Ας μαζέψουμε κάποια στιγμή εδώ τα σκόρπια των άλλων νημάτων. Και αρχίζω με τον τωρινό μου πονοκέφαλο:

Είναι το *Southwark*, η συνοικία του νότιου Λονδίνου (κάτω από το ποτάμι) απέναντι από το Σίτι. Προφέρεται *Σάδερκ* (για την ακρίβεια, ['sʌðɚk]). Ο Πάπυρος το γράφει *Σάδορκ*. Ο Δρανδάκης, _Σάουθωρκ_. Στο διαδίκτυο βρήκα επίσης _Σάουθορκ_, _Σάουθουαρκ_, _Σάουθγουορκ_, _Σάουθγουαρκ_ — και θα υπάρχουν κι άλλα. Οπότε μπαίνει το μέγα ερώτημα: με ποιο σοφό κριτήριο αποφασίζει κανείς ποιο να κρατήσει, ιδίως όταν οι γκουγκλιές δεν βοηθούν;


*Προσθήκες*
*Bicester* = Μπίστερ


----------



## daeman (Jun 8, 2011)

Έχουμε κι αυτό εδώ: List of names in English with counterintuitive pronunciations, γενικά και για το Λέστερ συγκεκριμένα (εδώ μουσικά).


----------



## Palavra (Jun 8, 2011)

Και πώς θα λέγαμε το Bicester; Η προφορά που προτείνει η Βίκι μοιάζει με Μπίστα(h).


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 8, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Και πώς θα λέγαμε το Bicester; Η προφορά που προτείνει η Βίκι μοιάζει με Μπίστα(h).


Στην καινούρια ταινία Jackass, κάποιος από τους συντελεστές, προφανώς για να κάνει χιούμορ με το πρόθεμα bi (bisexual), πρόφερε αυτή την πόλη ως Μπάι-τσεστερ.


----------



## nickel (Jun 8, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Ναι, και το μεταγράφουμε *Μπίστερ*.


----------



## Philip (Jun 8, 2011)

And not far from Bicester, is Towcester (pronounced "toaster").

NB: -*ch*ester with taf - sigma - epsilon - taf; -*c*ester should be just sigma - epsilon - sigma -taf

Sorry, no Greek on the computer I am using right now


----------



## Palavra (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi, Philip
do you mean -chester = -τσεστερ and -cester = -σέστερ;


----------



## nickel (Jun 8, 2011)

Ναι (αν και ξέχασε ένα γράμμα), και το λέει στην Αλ., που έγραψε _Μπάι-*τσ*εστερ_ αντί για _Μπάι-σεστερ_.


----------



## Philip (Jun 8, 2011)

Yes to both!

Am in a University office, and on lunch; not having Greek on this machine is driving me nuts.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 8, 2011)

nickel said:


> Ναι (αν και ξέχασε ένα γράμμα), και το λέει στην Αλ., που έγραψε _Μπάι-*τσ*εστερ_ αντί για _Μπάι-σεστερ_.


 Το κατάλαβα, αλλά ο Αμερικανός κύριος στην ταινία είπε πεντακάθαρα Μπάι-τσεστερ.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 8, 2011)

Worcester = Γούστερ
Και Stuart και Hampshire


----------



## Philip (Jun 8, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Το κατάλαβα, αλλά ο Αμερικανός κύριος στην ταινία είπε πεντακάθαρα Μπάι-τσεστερ.


 
The British have problems with US place names as well...:)


----------



## Katsik35 (Jun 8, 2011)

Μια προσθήκη: Το Battersea (στο Λονδίνο) προφέρεται (περίπου) "μπάαρσι" - τουλάχιστον σύμφωνα με την αυτόματη αγγελία προορισμού στα λεωφορεία.


----------



## nickel (Jun 8, 2011)

Katsik35 said:


> Μια προσθήκη: Το Battersea (στο Λονδίνο) προφέρεται (περίπου) "μπάαρσι" - τουλάχιστον σύμφωνα με την αυτόματη αγγελία προορισμού στα λεωφορεία.


Κάπως έτσι ξεκίνησε κι ο «ξεπεσμός» των άλλων. Ευτυχώς, στο Μπάτερσι η επίσημη προφορά παραμένει αυτό που βλέπουμε.
http://dictionary.infoplease.com/battersea
http://www.forvo.com/word/battersea/#en


----------



## Katsik35 (Jun 8, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ για τη διόρθωση. Τώρα, κάποιος πρέπει να το πει και στην London Transport.


----------



## nickel (Jun 11, 2011)

Προφανώς ούτε εσένα διόρθωσα ούτε θα μπορούσα να διορθώσω τους Λονδρέζους που προφέρουν λέξεις διαφορετικά από το καθιερωμένο. Αυτό που είπα είναι ότι κάποια στιγμή αυτές οι προφορές γίνονται οι επίσημες και κανόνας η παραφθορά. Η αγγλική έχει χιλιάδες τέτοια παραδείγματα. Επίσης είπα ότι στην περίπτωση του _Battersea_ δεν έχει επέλθει ακόμα ούτε καν προσθήκη της παραφθοράς δίπλα στην καθιερωμένη προφορά [μπάτερσι]. Άρα δεν χρειάζεται να προβληματιστούμε όπως στην περίπτωση του _Σάδερκ_.


----------



## SBE (Jun 11, 2011)

Το ταυ είναι πολύπαθο γράμμα στην αγγλική γλώσσα, και τα τελευταία χρόνια έχει γίνει της μόδας να το τρώνε και οι γιοί και κόρες της καλής κοινωνίας (βλ. αδερφές Μίντλετον), οι οποίοι τρώνε το ψωμί τους με μπα-α και πηγαίνουν στο μπα-ερσι. Η παύση είναι απολύτως απαραίτητη και την σημειώνω με παύλα. 
ΑΛΛΑ... παρόλο που το Λονδίνο περιλαμβάνει το 1/6 του πληθυσμού της χώρας, ούτε μέσα στο Λονδίνο μιλάνε όλοι έτσι και οι γιοί κι οι κόρες με το που παύουν να είναι οργισμένα νιάτα επανέρχονται στην προφορά των γονιών τους. Εκτός αν το απαιτεί η εικόνα τους προς τα ΜΜΕ (κλασσική περίπτωση ο σκηνοθέτης Γκάι Ρίτσι που μιλάει σαν καράβλαχος όταν δίνει συνεντεύξεις αλλά όχι κι όταν δεν υπάρχει μικρόφωνο στην περιοχή).


----------



## SBE (Jun 19, 2011)

Belvoir= όταν πρόκειται για αγγλικό τοπωνύμιο ή επίθετο, μάρκα αναψυκτικών, κάστρο κλπ προφέρεται μπίβερ. 






και είναι προφανώς ξάδερφος του Beauchamp/ Μπίτσαμ, ο Μπίβερ.


----------



## Philip (Jun 20, 2011)

Και Μόλινιου για το γήπεδο της Wolves (Molineux)

Και Σ(έι)ντ Μπιούντο για St Budeaux (περιοχή της Plymouth)


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 17, 2011)

SBE said:


> Το ταυ είναι πολύπαθο γράμμα στην αγγλική γλώσσα, και τα τελευταία χρόνια έχει γίνει της μόδας να το τρώνε και οι γιοί και κόρες της καλής κοινωνίας (βλ. αδερφές Μίντλετον), οι οποίοι τρώνε το ψωμί τους με μπα-α και πηγαίνουν στο μπα-ερσι. Η παύση είναι απολύτως απαραίτητη και την σημειώνω με παύλα.
> ΑΛΛΑ... παρόλο που το Λονδίνο περιλαμβάνει το 1/6 του πληθυσμού της χώρας, ούτε μέσα στο Λονδίνο μιλάνε όλοι έτσι και οι γιοί κι οι κόρες με το που παύουν να είναι οργισμένα νιάτα επανέρχονται στην προφορά των γονιών τους. Εκτός αν το απαιτεί η εικόνα τους προς τα ΜΜΕ (κλασσική περίπτωση ο σκηνοθέτης Γκάι Ρίτσι που μιλάει σαν καράβλαχος όταν δίνει συνεντεύξεις αλλά όχι κι όταν δεν υπάρχει μικρόφωνο στην περιοχή).


 
Βασικά δεν το τρώνε ακριβώς, το προφέρουν λαρυγγικά. Είναι cockney pronunciation, στην οποία περιλαμβάνεται και η τροπή σε φ και β, των θ και δ, αντίστοιχα (μπρόβα και φρι για τα brother και three). Η καλύτερη περιγραφή του φαινομένου, που έχω ακούσει, είναι το "βαριούνται να κουνήσουν την γλώσσα τους".


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2011)

Hellegennes said:


> Η καλύτερη περιγραφή του φαινομένου, που έχω ακούσει, είναι το "βαριούνται να κουνήσουν την γλώσσα τους".


Αυτό ακριβώς! Δεν ξέρεις πόσες φορές, όταν συνομιλώ με Άγγλους, ιδίως στο τηλέφωνο, θέλω να τους φωνάξω: «Enunciate! Enunciate!»


----------



## SBE (Sep 17, 2011)

Επικίνδυνο φαινόμενο, ω, νίκελ. Κι έιναι και κολλητικό. Για να μην πούμε για το γουό που δεν το λένε καθαγουό. 
Και για να μην βγάλω τον εαυτό μου έξω, επειδή πέρσι τα μόνα ελληνικά μου ήταν τα γραπτά σε φόρα, κόλλησα κι εγώ. Τις προάλλες ένα παιδάκι με ρώτησε γιατί μιλάω έτσι. Πώς μιλάω δηλαδή; Να, τα λέω μισά. 
Πού στο καλό έχω θάψει εκείνη την κασέτα με τις ασκήσεις ορθοφωνίας....


----------



## Eudokia (Apr 11, 2013)

Καλημέρα
Δικαιολογείται να έχω ανάμικτα τοπωνύμια (σε ελληνική απόδοση και αγγλικά) στο ίδιο κείμενο / ακόμα και πρόταση ;
Θα προτιμούσα να τα κρατήσω όλα στα αγγλικά, αλλά τι κάνω π.χ. με την πρόταση:
"..Paris, Oxford, Cambridge and later Durham" ;
Σας ευχαριστώ


----------



## nickel (Apr 11, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Η πρότασή σου είναι εύκολη: «το Παρίσι, η Οξφόρδη, το Κέμπριτζ και, αργότερα, το Ντάραμ».
Να σου βάλω δύσκολες με γνωστά και άγνωστα μουσικά συγκροτήματα, να δεις πώς τα αφήνεις όλα στα αγγλικά; :)


----------



## Eudokia (Apr 11, 2013)

Μπορώ να κρατήσω γενικά τα τοπωνύμια στα αγγλικά, σε όλο το κείμενο και να "ελληνικοποιήσω" μόνο τις πολύ γνωστές πόλεις;


----------



## Zazula (Apr 11, 2013)

Eudokia said:


> Μπορώ να κρατήσω γενικά τα τοπωνύμια στα αγγλικά;


Ελπίζω να εννοείς με μεταγραφή.


----------



## nickel (Apr 11, 2013)

Eudokia said:


> Μπορώ να κρατήσω γενικά τα τοπωνύμια στα αγγλικά, σε όλο το κείμενο και να "ελληνικοποιήσω" μόνο τις πολύ γνωστές πόλεις;



Όχι, μεταγράφουμε όλα τα τοπωνύμια, ακόμα και την πρωτεύουσα της Σρι Λάνκα: Σρι Τζαγιαβαρντενεπούρα Κότε.


----------



## Marinos (Apr 11, 2013)

nickel said:


> Όχι, μεταγράφουμε όλα τα τοπωνύμια, ακόμα και την πρωτεύουσα της Σρι Λάνκα: Σρι Τζαγιαβαρντενεπούρα Κότε.



Δεν είναι το Κολόμπο; Έχω μείνει πολύ πίσω. 
(Α, είναι προάστιο του Κολόμπο. Τι να πεις)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 11, 2013)

Marinos said:


> Δεν είναι το Κολόμπο; Έχω μείνει πολύ πίσω.


Έχω να σου συστήσω ένα φόρουμ, που ονομάζεται Λεξιλογία...:inno: (Και του Νίκελ, με την ευκαιρία...)


----------



## Marinos (Apr 11, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Έχω να σου συστήσω ένα φόρουμ, που ονομάζεται Λεξιλογία...:inno: (Και του Νίκελ, με την ευκαιρία...)



Συγχωρούμαι --μπήκα ένα μήνα μετά. :)


----------



## nickel (Apr 11, 2013)

Marinos said:


> Συγχωρούμαι --μπήκα ένα μήνα μετά. :)


Φαντάζομαι, ωστόσο, ότι έχεις μάθει από άλλες πηγές ότι:

η Καλκούτα έγινε Κολκάτα (Kolkata, που στην Ινδία την προφέρουν Κόλκατα)
η Βομβάη έγινε [το] Μουμπάι (Mumbai, που στην Ινδία προφέρεται Μούμπαϊ)
το Μαντράς έγινε Τσενάι (Chennai, που στην Ινδία δεν ξέρω πώς το προφέρουν).

Πολλοί, βέβαια, επιμένουν στην παλιά εξελληνισμένη ονομασία.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 11, 2013)

Αυτό με απασχολεί πολλές φορές: Τι κάνουμε στους υποτίτλους, όταν πρόκειται για πόλεις ή χώρες που έχουν αλλάξει ονομασία. Γιατί να επιμένουμε στην Καλκούτα και στη Βομβάη, και δεν επιμένουμε στην Κεϋλάνη και στη Ροδεσία;


----------



## Themis (Apr 11, 2013)

Καλκούτα, Βομβάη, Λευκορωσία, Μολδαβία: νομίζω ότι, αν πρόκειται για παραλλαγή (ιστορική ή γλωσσική) του ίδιου ονόματος, είναι μάταιο να προσπαθούμε να ακολουθούμε. Σρι Λάνκα, Μιανμάρ: αν όμως πρόκειται για άλλο όνομα, αναγκαζόμαστε να ξεχάσουμε το παλιό.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 11, 2013)

Themis said:


> Καλκούτα, Βομβάη, Λευκορωσία, Μολδαβία: νομίζω ότι, αν πρόκειται για παραλλαγή (ιστορική ή γλωσσική) του ίδιου ονόματος, είναι μάταιο να προσπαθούμε να ακολουθούμε. Σρι Λάνκα, Μιανμάρ: αν όμως πρόκειται για άλλο όνομα, αναγκαζόμαστε να ξεχάσουμε το παλιό.



Συμφωνώ. Αλλιώς να κάνουμε και το Πεκίνο Μπεϊζίν;


----------



## Marinos (Apr 11, 2013)

nickel said:


> Φαντάζομαι, ωστόσο, ότι έχεις μάθει από άλλες πηγές ότι:
> 
> η Καλκούτα έγινε Κολκάτα (Kolkata, που στην Ινδία την προφέρουν Κόλκατα)
> η Βομβάη έγινε [το] Μουμπάι (Mumbai, που στην Ινδία προφέρεται Μούμπαϊ)
> ...



Ε λοιπόν όχι, μόνο την πρώην Βομβάη είχα πάρει χαμπάρι.


----------



## daeman (Apr 11, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Συμφωνώ. Αλλιώς να κάνουμε και το Πεκίνο Μπεϊζίν;



Γκρέιτ! Λετς πλέι πλέισιζ, άλλοι εξ Αθηνών, άλλοι από τον Περαία, άλλοι από το Λάντον, τη Λόντρα, το Λονδίνο (και το Κέμπριτζ, το Καίμπριτζ, το Κέημπριτζ, το Κέιμπριτζ, την Καμβριδγία, την Κανταβριγία, ντε), άλλοι απ' το Παρί (Λουκοτοκία, Λουκοτεκία, Λουτέτια, Λουτετία, Λουτητία, Λουτές, τους Παρισίους, το Παρίσι, διάολε) κι άλλοι εκ Τρίκκης (Τρικάλων Τρικάλων, όχι Κορινθίας ή Ημαθίας, Τράικαλα,  Τραϊκάλαρ, γιου νόου), κοντά στα Μετεόρα. 

- Νιου Άμστερνταμ, Νέον Αμστελόδαμον, Νέα Υόρκη, Νιου Γιορκ ή Νιουγιόρκη; 
- Μεγάλο Μήλο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 11, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Συμφωνώ. Αλλιώς να κάνουμε και το Πεκίνο Μπεϊζίν;



Μα, το Πεκίνο δεν άλλαξε όνομα, η Καλκούτα και η Βομβάη άλλαξαν. Στην μια περίπτωση έχεις την αλλαγή του ονόματος στα αγγλικά, στις άλλες περιπτώσεις έχεις αλλαγή του επίσημου ονόματος στην ίδια την χώρα.

Εξάλλου αυτά είναι τελειωμένες υποθέσεις. Στο σχολείο διδάσκονται τα νέα ονόματα, οπότε η διατήρηση των παλιών, σε πρωτότυπα κείμενα και μεταφράσεις, εξυπηρετεί μόνο τους μεγαλύτερους σε ηλικία.


----------



## nickel (Apr 11, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> *Στο σχολείο διδάσκονται τα νέα ονόματα*, οπότε η διατήρηση των παλιών, σε πρωτότυπα κείμενα και μεταφράσεις, εξυπηρετεί μόνο τους μεγαλύτερους σε ηλικία.


Τεκμηρίωση;


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 11, 2013)

Προσωπική εμπειρία από παιδιά της γειτονιάς (που πηγαίνουν σε διαφορετικά σχολεία). Τα βιβλία δεν νομίζω να γράφουν ονόματα πόλεων.


----------



## Earion (Apr 11, 2013)

Ό,τι αλλαγή έγινε στην Καλκούτα (ελληνιστί παλαιότερα _Καλικούτη_, πλησιέστερα στο πρωτότυπο, απ' ό,τι διαβάζω) και στην Βομβάη έγινε και στο Πεκίνο. Άλλαξε το όνομα; Και ναι και όχι, ανάλογα πώς το βλέπει κανείς.

Peking and Beijing - Why and when did Peking change its name to Beijing?
When did Peking, China, change its name to Beijing?
Is the correct name Beijing or Peking?

Εγώ προτιμώ να μείνω σε αυτά που έμαθα. Καλκούτα, Βομβάη και Πεκίνο. Έχουμε δικαίωμα να τα λέμε όπως θέλουμε, αφού αλλιώς είναι στην παράδοσή μας. Όποιος ισχυρίζεται το αντίθετο, ας λάβει υπόψη του, προτού διατυπώσει τα επιχειρήματά του, ότι υπάρχει μια πόλη που τη λέμε Κωνσταντινούπολη, και μια άλλη που τη λέμε Σμύρνη, και μια άλλη που τη λέμε Τραπεζούντα, κι ένα κράτος στα βόρεια σύνορά μας που το λέμε ...


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 11, 2013)

Όχι, δεν είναι το ίδιο. Το Πεκίνο δεν άλλαξε όνομα εσωτερικά, άλλαξε όνομα στην αγγλική γλώσσα. Αντιθέτως οι ινδικές πόλεις είχαν επίσημο όνομα, μέσα στην Ινδία, τα προαναφερόμενα ονόματα.

The case of Mumbai was the first major change to happen, and is thus the best known. In 1995, the ruling party in the government of the state of Maharashtra (of which Bombay was capital) announced that Bombay's name would be changed to its Marathi name, Mumbai.

Πηγή


----------



## Earion (Apr 11, 2013)

Επαναλαμβάνω, έχω δικαίωμα να χρησιμοποιώ το όνομα έτσι όπως μου έχει παραδοθεί, όπως έχει και ο ξένος το δικαίωμα να λέει Άθενς, Ατέν, Αφίνα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 11, 2013)

Το δικαίωμα το έχεις, εγώ τονίζω την διαφορά μεταξύ των δύο. Επίσης μπορείς να λες και Ανατολική Ροδεσία, αν θες.


----------



## nickel (Apr 11, 2013)

Earion said:


> Όποιος ισχυρίζεται το αντίθετο, ας λάβει υπόψη του, προτού διατυπώσει τα επιχειρήματά του, ότι υπάρχει μια πόλη που τη λέμε Κωνσταντινούπολη, και μια άλλη που τη λέμε Σμύρνη, και μια άλλη που τη λέμε Τραπεζούντα, κι ένα κράτος στα βόρεια σύνορά μας που το λέμε ...



... για να μην πούμε τη Γαλλία και τη Φιλανδία (την τελευταία θα πρέπει μόνο αναμεταξύ μας να συμφωνήσουμε αν θέλουμε να είναι Φινλανδία, Φιλλανδία ή Φιλανδία...). 

(Καλά, εγώ είμαι ακόμα στην προηγούμενη σελίδα.)


----------



## SBE (Apr 11, 2013)

Εμένα το Μπουμπάι μου ακούγεται σαν τη Βομβάη όπως θα την έλεγε έναν Ινδός με την προφορά του. 
Το ίδιο και το Πεκινο-Μπεϊτζίνγκ
Η Ροδεσία κι η Ζιμπάμπουε είναι εντελώς άλλα ονόματα, και είδικα στην περίπτωση αυτή άμα λες Ροδεσία σημαίνει ότι είσαι κλασσικός αποικιοκράτης, οπαδός του Ρόουντς. Θα κάνεις εχθρούς στην Αφρική. 

Φιλλανδία φυσικά, αφού το νλ γίνεται λλ στα ελληνικά.


----------



## daeman (Apr 11, 2013)

SBE said:


> [...]
> Φιλλανδία φυσικά, αφού το νδ γίνεται λλ στα ελληνικά.



Ναι, όπως στις Άνδεις. :twit:


----------



## SBE (Apr 11, 2013)

Το διόρθωσα.


----------



## daeman (Apr 11, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Μα, το Πεκίνο δεν άλλαξε όνομα, η Καλκούτα και η Βομβάη άλλαξαν. Στην μια περίπτωση έχεις την αλλαγή του ονόματος στα αγγλικά, στις άλλες περιπτώσεις έχεις αλλαγή του επίσημου ονόματος στην ίδια την χώρα.
> 
> Εξάλλου αυτά είναι τελειωμένες υποθέσεις. Στο σχολείο διδάσκονται τα νέα ονόματα, οπότε η διατήρηση των παλιών, σε πρωτότυπα κείμενα και μεταφράσεις, εξυπηρετεί μόνο τους μεγαλύτερους σε ηλικία.





Hellegennes said:


> Προσωπική εμπειρία από παιδιά της γειτονιάς (που πηγαίνουν σε διαφορετικά σχολεία). Τα βιβλία δεν νομίζω να γράφουν ονόματα πόλεων.



Στη Γεωγραφία της ΣΤ' Δημοτικού πάντως (την έντυπη την έχω ανοιχτή μπροστά μου), στη σελίδα 116 γράφει: *Καλκούτα* και *Βομβάη*.




Για τα υπόλοιπα βιβλία, όποιος έχει όρεξη να ψάξει και χρόνο να ξυθεί, θα τα βρει εκεί.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 11, 2013)

nickel said:


> ... για να μην πούμε τη Γαλλία και τη Φιλανδία (την τελευταία θα πρέπει μόνο αναμεταξύ μας να συμφωνήσουμε αν θέλουμε να είναι Φινλανδία, Φιλλανδία ή Φιλανδία...).


Η χώρα αυτή είναι το βασανάκι μου. Ξεκινάω να γράψω Φινλανδία. Λέω, το νι πριν από το λάμδα αφομοιώνεται. Πάω να γράψω Φιλλανδία. Λέω, ναι... αλλά η τάση είναι να απλοποιούνται τα διπλά σύμφωνα, άρα Φιλανδία. Και τότε αισθάνομαι ότι κάτι της λείπει, κάτι της στερώ.:s Είμαι πολύ σοβαρά, γιατρέ μου;


----------



## daeman (Apr 11, 2013)

SBE said:


> Το διόρθωσα.



Ναι, βρε, αλλά σε πρόλαβα. Μην τσιμπάς, πλάκα κάνω, ολοφάνερα. ;)


----------



## Cadmian (Apr 11, 2013)

Οι πιο ψαγμένοι πετάνε ένα Σουόμι και ξεμπερδεύουν.


----------



## nickel (Apr 11, 2013)

daeman said:


> Για τα υπόλοιπα, όποιος έχει όρεξη να ψάξει και χρόνο να ξυθεί, θα τα βρει εκεί.



Οι πιο ψαγμένοι ψάχνουν εδώ:
http://digitalschool.minedu.gov.gr/


----------



## daeman (Apr 11, 2013)

nickel said:


> Οι πιο ψαγμένοι ψάχνουν εδώ:
> http://digitalschool.minedu.gov.gr/



Ναι, αλλά για τα _βιβλία_ έγινε η κουβέντα, οπότε παρέπεμψα στην αρμόδια πηγή (γι' αυτό και πρόσθεσα τα «βιβλία» σ' αυτό που παραθέτεις). Ασχέτως αν το υπουργείο μας (μωτοφελεκιμουμέσα) ονομάζει «ψηφιακό εκπαιδευτικό περιεχόμενο» την αναπαραγωγή του εντύπου.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 11, 2013)

SBE said:


> Εμένα το Μπουμπάι μου ακούγεται σαν τη Βομβάη όπως θα την έλεγε έναν Ινδός με την προφορά του.



Ναι, αλλά δεν είναι. Απλά τυχαίνει να ακούγονται κοντινά, δεν έχουν σχέση μεταξύ τους οι δυο ονομασίες.



daeman said:


> Στη Γεωγραφία της ΣΤ' Δημοτικού πάντως (την έντυπη την έχω ανοιχτή μπροστά μου), στη σελίδα 116 γράφει: *Καλκούτα* και *Βομβάη*.



Τι; Εννοείς στον χάρτη; Αυτό μπορεί να είναι αβλεψία αυτού που έγραψε τον χάρτη. Εγώ έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν αναφέρθηκα στα βιβλία.


----------



## daeman (Apr 11, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Προσωπική εμπειρία από παιδιά της γειτονιάς (που πηγαίνουν σε διαφορετικά σχολεία). *Τα βιβλία δεν νομίζω να γράφουν ονόματα πόλεων.*





Hellegennes said:


> ...
> Τι; Εννοείς στον χάρτη; Αυτό μπορεί να είναι αβλεψία αυτού που έγραψε τον χάρτη. *Εγώ έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν αναφέρθηκα στα βιβλία.*



   

Τα παιδιά της γειτονιάς σου σε πειράζουνε...


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 11, 2013)

Βρε, Δαεμάνε, εννοώ πως δεν είπα ότι τα βιβλία διδάσκουν Κολκάτα και Μουμπάι. Επίσης είπα ότι *δεν νομίζω* ότι τα βιβλία το *γράφουν*. Οι χάρτες δεν είναι κείμενο, υπάρχουν ως βοήθημα. Το λέω αυτό γιατί τα βιβλία του δημοτικού είναι αρκετά γενικά, δεν νομίζω να υπάρχουν σημεία που να αραδιάζουν πόλεις του κόσμου, πέρα από πρωτεύουσες.


----------



## daeman (Apr 11, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Μα, το Πεκίνο δεν άλλαξε όνομα, η Καλκούτα και η Βομβάη άλλαξαν. Στην μια περίπτωση έχεις την αλλαγή του ονόματος στα αγγλικά, στις άλλες περιπτώσεις έχεις αλλαγή του επίσημου ονόματος στην ίδια την χώρα.
> 
> Εξάλλου αυτά είναι τελειωμένες υποθέσεις. *Στο σχολείο διδάσκονται τα νέα ονόματα*, οπότε η διατήρηση των παλιών, σε πρωτότυπα κείμενα και μεταφράσεις, εξυπηρετεί μόνο τους μεγαλύτερους σε ηλικία.





Hellegennes said:


> Βρε, Δαεμάνε, *εννοώ πως δεν είπα ότι τα βιβλία διδάσκουν Κολκάτα και Μουμπάι*. Επίσης είπα ότι *δεν νομίζω* ότι τα βιβλία το *γράφουν*. Οι χάρτες δεν είναι κείμενο, υπάρχουν ως βοήθημα. Το λέω αυτό γιατί τα βιβλία του δημοτικού είναι αρκετά γενικά, δεν νομίζω να υπάρχουν σημεία που να αραδιάζουν πόλεις του κόσμου, πέρα από πρωτεύουσες.



Να διαβάζω ξέρω, κι εσύ ξέρεις. Ξαναδιάβασέ τα και άσ' το να πάει στο διάολο, μην το παιδεύεις άλλο, μην υποτιμάς τη νοημοσύνη των συνομιλητών σου, αφού μάλιστα δεν σε υποτιμούν κι εκείνοι. Να σβήσω και τα σχετικά μηνύματα, να μην ασχολούμαστε με διατυπώσεις και ασήμαντα «όχι, δεν είπα», «όχι, είπες». Έχουμε καλύτερα πράγματα να κάνουμε, πραγματικά ζητήματα να αφιερώσουμε χρόνο και φαιά ουσία, κι εσύ κι εγώ.

Όσο για το «εξυπηρετεί μόνο τους μεγαλύτερους σε ηλικία», εκεί που είσαι ήμουνα κι εκεί που είμαι θα 'ρθεις (με το καλό) και με τους ρυθμούς που αλλάζουν τα πράγματα σήμερα, πίσω έχει η αχλάδα την ουρά.

Τέλος, λάβε υπόψη σου ότι σου απαντώ επειδή πιστεύω ακόμα ότι αξίζεις απάντηση, αλλιώς...


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 11, 2013)

daeman said:


> Όσο για το «εξυπηρετεί μόνο τους μεγαλύτερους σε ηλικία», εκεί που είσαι ήμουνα κι εκεί που είμαι θα 'ρθεις (με το καλό) και με τους ρυθμούς που αλλάζουν τα πράγματα σήμερα, πίσω έχει η αχλάδα την ουρά.




Αυτό δεν ήταν υποτιμητικό σχόλιο, απλά παρατήρηση. Δεν ξέρω αν θα 'ρθω εκεί που είσαι, ξέρω όμως ότι δεν με προβληματίζει η επαναπροσαρμογή σε πράγματα που έχω συνηθίσει. Άλλωστε κι εγώ Καλκούτα και Βομβάη γνώρισα.


----------



## daeman (Apr 11, 2013)

ΟΚ. Fair enough, και σου εύχομαι να έρθεις. Τότε, όχι εδώ, μην πιάσουμε και ψείρες. ;)

Για την προσαρμοστικότητα, τι να λέμε τώρα; Αρχαία στο δημοτικό έκανα, με πολυτονικό έμαθα γράμματα και με καθαρεύουσα, για να μην πιάσω τα υπόλοιπα μαθήματα κι επιστήμες που από τότε ήρθαν τα πάνω κάτω. Καλό προσόν, χρήσιμο.

Και δε με λες; Αφού τις γνώρισες, ήταν καλές ή like a Bombay brothel or the Black Hole of Calcutta? :scared:


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 11, 2013)

Δεν τις γνώρισα πολύ καλά, γιατί ήταν σκοτάδι. Αλλά έκαναν πολύ καλό σεξ.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 12, 2013)

Ω, Καλκούτα το καταντήσατε το νήμα... :inno:


----------



## nickel (Apr 12, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Ω, Καλκούτα το καταντήσατε το νήμα... :inno:



Για τους νεότερους, απαραίτητη η γλωσσική πληροφορία:
The title is taken from a painting by Clovis Trouille, itself a pun on "O quel cul t'as!" French for "What an arse you have!".


----------

